# BM quick dry polyurea/polyaspartic floor system



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

New product system. Next day full cure, just thought this was an interesting system...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1l1nB0EpYYBR-GKCaYK2zSfJ9lRBgwpaC/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Is it just me that looks at the PDF and one of the feature points is "No Primers Needed"? Is the basecoat, not a primer? Is BM trying to copy Behr's marketing?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Brushman4 said:


> Is it just me that looks at the PDF and one of the feature points is "No Primers Needed"? Is the basecoat, not a primer? Is BM trying to copy Behr's marketing?


I don't have the TDS to share but it says on properly prepared (shot blast) surface the polyurea base coat is self priming on concrete. As opposed to 3 coat system using a separate epoxy primer like V155, 100% solids, then a clear coat and 5-7 day cure time. 2 coat system supposedly full cure 26 hours.

BTW the new BM commercials are F'ing awesome. BM marketing team knocked them out of the park.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

So, you're saying the Basecoat is not a primer? If not why don't they just say apply two coats of the Topcoat to properly prepared surfaces?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Brushman4 said:


> So, you're saying the Basecoat is not a primer? If not why don't they just say apply two coats of the Topcoat to properly prepared surfaces?


? Because its a 2 coat _system _basecoat->clear coat. two different products.
You wouldn't tell a client primer->clear coat. Typically if you spec a _primer _you have a system like primer->topcoat->topcoat (or clear coat). Same with DTMs that spec 2 coats, I wouldn't necessarily call the first coat a primer as that IS two coats of the finish to properly prepared surface.


----------



## dwallon60 (Apr 22, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> New product system. Next day full cure, just thought this was an interesting system...
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1l1nB0EpYYBR-GKCaYK2zSfJ9lRBgwpaC/view?usp=sharing


Thank you for the link. I sell BM and did not know that this was available and have settled for Rustoleum polyaspartics when trying to sell. It would be nice to have more colors available, but then again, the KISS philosophy also works.
:smile:


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

dwallon60 said:


> Thank you for the link. I sell BM and did not know that this was available and have settled for Rustoleum polyaspartics when trying to sell. It would be nice to have more colors available, but then again, the KISS philosophy also works.
> :smile:


It would be nice if some of these manufacturers offered courses on how to apply floor finishes. I feel like I'm missing out on the big dollar jobs because I've never been shown how to do them. I can bet that painters who do it aren't sharing any information.

Painting floors are probably easy to do once you learn how. I can think of a lot more difficult things to do in the painting trade. Stripping f'n decks for instance. That's hard work. At least you can use a mechanical diamond grinder on floors.


----------



## dwallon60 (Apr 22, 2018)

Mr Smith said:


> It would be nice if some of these manufacturers offered courses on how to apply floor finishes. I feel like I'm missing out on the big dollar jobs because I've never been shown how to do them. I can bet that painters who do it aren't sharing any information.
> 
> Painting floors are probably easy to do once you learn how. I can think of a lot more difficult things to do in the painting trade. Stripping f'n decks for instance. That's hard work. At least you can use a mechanical diamond grinder on floors.


You are correct that it is pretty easy to apply most of these coatings. The biggest thing that most people don't want to commit to is the initial investment. Bead blasters, diamond grinders, etc are a ton of money if it is on a whim. The paint suppliers that have these available should assist in training if you ask I am sure. As a seller myself, I would absolutely hate hearing that someone is going to "wing it" on a floor job. Once someone says they are going to acid etch, my antennas go up.
I would suggest talking to a sales rep that you trust and see what kind of training that they can provide for you as a first step. Then find out what kind of market that you have in your area before even thinking about investing that cash.:smile:


----------

